# Per Button Frame schliessen



## kulturfenster (20. Apr 2009)

Liebes Forum, 

ich würde gerne per Button-Klick mein Frame schliessen lassen. Welcher Befehl wird dafür verwendet.


```
System.exit(0);
```
schliesst ja das ganze Programm.


```
frame.setVisible(false);
```
Was haltet ihr hiervon? Unschön, oder?

EDIT:
Ich hab nun meine Google-Parameter verändert und was Brauchbares erhalten:


```
frame.dispose();
```
Was Besseres gibts nicht, oder?
Was geschieht dann genau mit dem Frame?


----------



## Ebenius (20. Apr 2009)

Entweder _setVisible(false)_ (Fenster verstecken) oder _dispose()_ (Fenster abbauen). Letzteres macht man, wenn man das Fenster danach nicht mehr (oder nicht mehr so bald) benutzt; dadurch werden Systemresourcen freigegebenen. Ersteres benutzt man, wenn man das Fenster in Kürze wieder benötigt (_setVisible(true)_). Das Wiederanzeigen geht dann etwas schneller.

Siehe: 
Window.dispose()
Window.setVisible(boolean)

Ebenius


----------



## kulturfenster (20. Apr 2009)

alles klar!

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------

